# Transit connect VS Vauxhall Combo



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking for a new van with about £2500 as my pug partner has given up. And these are the choices I have came out with.
I dont want another peugeot/citroen the doblo I dont like the rear panels, and the kangoo is well french and i dont like them. So any experiance pros and cons with the combo and the connect.


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

The Corsa Vans are getting cheap and you can pick up Ex Fleet ones (royal mail etc) even cheaper, just need a good scrub. 

not heard bad things about the connect either though. guessing you want a little height to it.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

ax_mad said:


> The Corsa Vans are getting cheap and you can pick up Ex Fleet ones (royal mail etc) even cheaper, just need a good scrub.
> 
> not heard bad things about the connect either though. guessing you want a little height to it.


Yeah, I was considering the astravan but It's too low for me and i want a side door.

The price on the combos is whats swaying me towards them. I want red or silver van and all connects I'm finding are white. But I have about 1-2 weeks before the money clears so no rush.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.smva.co.uk/StockDetail.aspx?lot=608&sale=1038

this kind of thing would be my van of choice nice selection of them around at the moment


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

justina3 said:


> http://www.smva.co.uk/StockDetail.aspx?lot=608&sale=1038
> 
> this kind of thing would be my van of choice nice selection of them around at the moment


spot on that. ex fleet. machine it to get rid of the marks from RM stickers then get it sign written, job done.

the 1700Cdti engine has been with Vx years and is a good reliable engine.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ford-Transit-...cial_Trucks&hash=item256563c937#ht_500wt_1156

Little over budget but a tidy van!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Do not buy a royal mail van


----------



## large_steve182 (Feb 15, 2011)

i drive both on a daily basis. i work as a postman in which most of the fleet are vauxhall combo's but also a range of transits including the connect.

if i were to buy my own van it would definatelly be the combo. it is just such a nicer van. it infact doesnt even feel like a van. in the transit connect you sit very high. and wobbles like a full size transit compared to the combo which is actually a very nice van to drive even compared to cars.

the transit will have a bit more load space in its height, but as for depth and breadth there almost identical. {quick point: the transit has a little door hook at the back which is convenionently at head height, and you will hit your head off it every now and then}

as for reliability, both are pretty good. we have a fleet of 30 or so combos and 4 transits, which get ragged about everyday, stop and start, short journeys, cold star, bashed into curbs, the lot, and still handle it fine. 

interior wise. i think there maybe a facelift of each. the transit has the same double din unit found in my dads 07 fiesta. and the combo features the same cd player as my mates 07 corsa.
but some may have the old units which make the van seem dated. so presumabley an interior facelift happend on each at some point.

im not sure what engine the royal mail combo's are some form of turbo diesel. but they aint slow!. (all be it limited to 70mph.), wether you would want an ex-royal mail is another question. as for above mentioned reasons.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

justina3 said:


> http://www.smva.co.uk/StockDetail.aspx?lot=608&sale=1038
> 
> this kind of thing would be my van of choice nice selection of them around at the moment


If you can try and find a 1.7 cdti or the older 1.7dti as they have a bit more go than the 1.3. My mate has a 1.7cdti combo and its good on fuel has a decent amount of go and is a really decent small van. 
The 1.7 dti is the same as in my old mans astravan and is pretty bullet proof if looked after as well as returning mid 50 mpg.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

large_steve182 said:


> {quick point: the transit has a little door hook at the back which is convenionently at head height, and you will hit your head off it every now and then}


5 times in 1 day is my record. Mrs B's vans are different connect and berlingo's If I grab a berlingo all good, jump in the connect, go round the back and end up nutting those blooding door latches - proper top of the head job too 

lol


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to go for a red connect, I just prefer the looks, and the lay out plus the shape goes better with my logo etc. And dirving them all day at ford I know I like them, and I fell in love with a red one I seen parked up on my street today.


----------

